# What no tip UberX customers actually deserve.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

They deserve to get a driver who's been bitten by a zombie but is still human.
The customer is a total scumbag the entire ride and then says that he'll give the driver a 5 at the end. The customer gives the driver a high five at the end and says that's your tip. The driver turns into a zombie seconds after that. The PAX struggles with the zombie driver and then suddenly a thousand nearby zombies break a chainlink fence, surround the car, enter the car, and tear the pax into a hundred pieces and chew them to the bone.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

crickets, chirping.


----------



## Ian wood (Jan 31, 2016)

Hahaha


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Wait... did that really happen?


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

I wonder why this Travis Kalanick is so anal about not adding a tipping option to the App ? With rates so low, a 10 to 15% gratuity would not cost market share in anyway, but would certainly pacify a lot of drivers, at least temporarily. Instead, he must have spent in millions in legal fees fighting it and every court decision goes against them (Don't get too excited, as they just tie everything endlessly in appeals). 

On the bright side, UBER was forced to change their wording, where they were blatantly lying about the tip being in the fare. Even with this change, most riders still think the tip is included in the fare, and UBER continues to encourage them not to tip. 

I really hope this Travis loses control of UBER. Otherwise, I think it will eventually go out of business.


----------



## dirtnaprightnow (Sep 24, 2015)

I recently had a lenghly exchange with Anna, UBER Partner support. They are still trying to suppress tips, now "For our protection" so we don't have to carry any cash to make change and place ourselves in danger of being a target for, I guess, Zombie attack.

By adding a tip function, UBER would have to account for each tip dollar and insure. It is passed to the driver. They claim 1. Would have to be listed on 1099. 2. Add to he accounting burden and 3. Be trusted (not) to pass tips to drivers.

LYFT has the option but PAX can add up to 24 hrs so driver has absolutely no confirmation of the amount. I routinely get $2-5 on LYFT rides which considering the fairs seems right. So far LYFT has not given me any reason to distrust them. UBER not so much.

Adding a tip function would rock Travis' world to the point that he can't say NO NEED TO TIP.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Uber wants to protect drivers from being unfairly rewarded. Their research shows quality of service and tip totals are not related.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> They deserve to get a driver who's been bitten by a zombie but is still human.
> The customer is a total scumbag the entire ride and then says that he'll give the driver a 5 at the end. The customer gives the driver a high five at the end and says that's your tip. The driver turns into a zombie seconds after that. The PAX struggles with the zombie driver and then suddenly a thousand nearby zombies break a chainlink fence, surround the car, enter the car, and tear the pax into a hundred pieces and chew them to the bone.


™℅¥ what does this ink blot represent to you ?
Would you say you had a happy childhood ?
What do you do for fun ?
Do you often listen to industrial metal music while consuming large quantities of designer drugs manufactured by countries who hate America ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Wait... did that really happen?


No.
The zombie was the passenger.

The driver was cannibalized for the greater good of Uber.
(Just as thousands ofUber drivers are every single day)


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> I wonder why this Travis Kalanick is so anal about not adding a tipping option to the App ?


I'd be thrilled if they removed that language from the rider app 'No Need To Tip', but Kalanick is a ******bag so I don't see that happening.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i dont give water as many pax ride for $3 or so. but i give very high quality ride and safty, and will keep doing so to i find another job. customers will be cheap. a $3 ride is not getting a water bottle even at $.10 cents
they are getting safe cheap rides. not all are cheap rides...surge etc..


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

The bottom line is this, drivers are not employess, they are independent contractors and there seems to be an endless suply if us, at least for now. There is absolutely no reason, in Uber's opinion, to give the drivers anything other than the bare minimum we (or new) drivers will accept. 

There are going to be no concessions on Uber's part until there is not an unlimited supply of drivers. Tipping will do nothing for Uber's bottom line, in their opinion. Collecting money via credit card, holding it, and then distributing it to us is an added expense for Uber. If it doesn't benifit Uber, it's not going to happen.

The drivers happiness/satisfaction has no bearing on the policy. Sad but true. 

We are viewed as entry level workers. 
We are the burger flippers of Uber! 

If you haven't read the ask me anything thread from the Uber Operations Manager I suggest you do. Read in between the lines, her answers tell a lot more than they say.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> i dont give water as many pax ride for $3 or so. but i give very high quality ride and safty, and will keep doing so to i find another job. customers will be cheap. a $3 ride is not getting a water bottle even at $.10 cents
> they are getting safe cheap rides. not all are cheap rides...surge etc..


That's right !
Safe ride.
I only buy the best used tires available !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> The bottom line is this, drivers are not employess, they are independent contractors and there seems to be an endless suply if us, at least for now. There is absolutely no reason, in Uber's opinion, to give the drivers anything other than the bare minimum we (or new) drivers will accept.
> 
> There are going to be no concessions on Uber's part until there is not an unlimited supply of drivers. Tipping will do nothing for Uber's bottom line, in their opinion. Collecting money via credit card, holding it, and then distributing it to us is an added expense for Uber. If it doesn't benifit Uber, it's not going to happen.
> 
> ...


Uber seeks to find " the lowest levels that drivers will operate at"

In order to achieve these lower levels,I will trade my 2 year old car in on an 8 year old car and refuse to operate climate control.sell the radio.use recap tires.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber seeks to find " the lowest levels that drivers will operate at"
> 
> In order to achieve these lower levels,I will trade my 2 year old car in on an 8 year old car and refuse to operate climate control.sell the radio.use recap tires.


Until there is not an unlimited supply of drivers, Uber has complete control.

It's a shame really, I honestly think Uber has the potential to really be a great company for everyone involved.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Until there is not an unlimited supply of drivers, Uber has complete control.
> 
> It's a shame really, I honestly think Uber has the potential to really be a great company for everyone involved.


Had


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I got tons of ride with them I think they lower the quality of standards so low. In my area in the city they had no reason to lower the rate the such a a low level customers are complaining that there with taxi cab drivers now drivers from out of the area but don't know our city I feel personally that most customers would pay the extra dollar or two to ride in a private car but their policy is cheap cheap cheap they had the potential of being a high end low cost alternative. Now you're not hi end. Now the average also Customer don't respect that Driver is much because where to available too quickly 4 too cheap price. For me a full timer I have no choice but to get away from this place this company go back and make real money full time and maybe do it one to two nights a week Saturday only surge sorry about the grammar to voice text


----------

